# Griffin-rta wick ring gone



## Nightwalker (15/3/16)

As stated in thread title, I somehow I managed to loose the wick ring. I never even touched it.
Who has a broken Griffin that is willing to sell me the ring?
Do I need it?
Where can I buy one?
Etc.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/3/16)

Nightwalker, I have not seen any mention anywhere of spare rings, but maybe somebody else has better skills than my mediocre Google-fu.
It looks like someone would need to bust their tank real bad for the ring to become a spare and it seems like the ring is threaded too, so it's not just a slide-on affair.

I don't know how well it would work, but if you are really stuck, you can maybe try to use a few windings of 24/22G kanthal or SS wire around there to tame the wicks and keep them at bay. If you use a cylindrical shape a few mm smaller than the base where the ring screws on to wind a large 'springy' coil, you can likely just slide it over and into the grooves. Not ideal I know, but it should be out of sight and won't taint the joose.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (16/3/16)

I searched everywhere. I never removed the ring. Ever. But.. Here's the kicker..
OK
Metal o ring found. I was busy cleaning out the tank and stripping it. It had come ogf in the chimney. Hell knows how. I never took it off. So Griffin is sleeping tonight. Tomorrow I'll put her together. Wtf...
Has anyone ever heard of this.
I want to say thank you for everyone coming to help. I'm embarrassed at this. I seriously don't know how it could wind itself off and get stuck in the chimney. I couldn't even see it, I was stripping the Griffin for parts and there was the bugger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (16/3/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Nightwalker, I have not seen any mention anywhere of spare rings, but maybe somebody else has better skills than my mediocre Google-fu.
> It looks like someone would need to bust their tank real bad for the ring to become a spare and it seems like the ring is threaded too, so it's not just a slide-on affair.
> 
> I don't know how well it would work, but if you are really stuck, you can maybe try to use a few windings of 24/22G kanthal or SS wire around there to tame the wicks and keep them at bay. If you use a cylindrical shape a few mm smaller than the base where the ring screws on to wind a large 'springy' coil, you can likely just slide it over and into the grooves. Not ideal I know, but it should be out of sight and won't taint the joose.


You sir went beyond the call for help. If you are ever in my neck of the woods, I owe u a cold one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/3/16)

No sweat at all. I can just imagine myself sitting with a new tank that I cannot use, trying very hard not to swear. Actually, I'm lying, I'll prolly curse like there's no tomorrow 
I'm just glad you found it's hiding place.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

